# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Γραμμές και Δρομολόγια πλοίων (Ship routes and itineraries) > Γραμμές Εξωτερικού  (international routes) >  Γραμμή Αγγλία - Ολλανδία / Βέλγιο (England - Holland / Belgium route)

## xidianakis

Μηπως γνωριζετε ποιες εταιριες εκτελουν δρομολογια απο Αγγλια για Ολλανδια ή Βελγιο με συμβατικο πλοιο?

----------


## ορφεας

Η Ολλανδία να μου λείπει...

----------


## xidianakis

> Η Ολλανδία να μου λείπει...


γιατι να σου λειπει η  Ολλανδια καλε??

----------


## MYTILENE

> γιατι να σου λειπει η Ολλανδια καλε??


 Τη βαρέθηκε τόσα και τόσα ταξίδια έχει κάνει :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## .voyager

> Μηπως γνωριζετε ποιες εταιριες εκτελουν δρομολογια απο Αγγλια για Ολλανδια ή Βελγιο με συμβατικο πλοιο?


Βρετανία (Harwich) - Ολλανδία (Hook) δραστηριοποιείται η Stena με τα επιμηκυμένα Stena Britannica (αδερφάκι του Adventurer που συνάντησα στο Δουβλίνο) & Stena Hollandica, που θα αντικατασταθούν στη γραμμή από τα μεγαθήρια που ναυπηγεί η εταιρία. Eπίσης η P&O από Ηull για Rotterdam με τα Pride of Hull & Pride of Rotterdam (θέλω να τα φωτογραφήσω σύντομα αυτά...). Επίσης, η Νοrfolk (DFDS) από Rosyth-Zeebrugge (Bέλγιο) με το Scottish Viking (συνάντησα Δουβλίνο το κονταδελφό Dublin Viking και στη Bαρκελώνη το αδερφό Borja της Balearia). Τέλος, η DFDS από Νewcastle για Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) με τα αδερφά Κing of Scandinavia και Princess of Norway.
"Ψήνομαι" για τις θάλασσες εκείνες αυτό το καλοκαίρι, να αναπληρώσω το ταξίδι που ακύρωσα τον Οκτώβρη για χάρη της... Ρώμης  :Wink:

----------


## xidianakis

> Βρετανία (Harwich) - Ολλανδία (Hook) δραστηριοποιείται η Stena με τα επιμηκυμένα Stena Britannica (αδερφάκι του Adventurer που συνάντησα στο Δουβλίνο) & Stena Hollandica, που θα αντικατασταθούν στη γραμμή από τα μεγαθήρια που ναυπηγεί η εταιρία. Eπίσης η P&O από Ηull για Rotterdam με τα Pride of Hull & Pride of Rotterdam (θέλω να τα φωτογραφήσω σύντομα αυτά...). Επίσης, η Νοrfolk (DFDS) από Rosyth-Zeebrugge (Bέλγιο) με το Scottish Viking (συνάντησα Δουβλίνο το κονταδελφό Dublin Viking και στη Bαρκελώνη το αδερφό Borja της Balearia). Τέλος, η DFDS από Νewcastle για Amsterdam (Ijmuiden) με τα αδερφά Κing of Scandinavia και Princess of Norway.
> "Ψήνομαι" για τις θάλασσες εκείνες αυτό το καλοκαίρι, να αναπληρώσω το ταξίδι που ακύρωσα τον Οκτώβρη για χάρη της... Ρώμης


ευχαριστω για την ολοκληρωμενη απαντηση φιλε .voyager.

----------

